# CCW In California



## SuperMex (Jan 1, 2007)

"Oh Happy Days"!!!!
Ladies & Gentlemen !!! Today I got my CCW !!! Yes in California.. & it took 8
weeks to get my prints back. Are You suprised ?? I think that if I lived in LA, or San Francisco, the would have laugh me out of the city, and shot me for applying. Well I got $$$ to spin on a new weapon for carry, & I think that I have been brainwashed by Shipwreck, and I`m going to look at the Walthers line, but I also like the XD40 sub compact.. thanks for all your input !!! I hope that someday we will take our country BACK.. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey congrats SuperMex. It took me 12 weeks here in gun friendly Florida.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuperMex said:


> "Oh Happy Days"!!!!
> Ladies & Gentlemen !!! Today I got my CCW !!! Yes in California.. & it took 8
> weeks to get my prints back. Are You suprised ?? I think that if I lived in LA, or San Francisco, the would have laugh me out of the city, and shot me for applying. Well I got $$$ to spin on a new weapon for carry, & I think that I have been brainwashed by Shipwreck, and I`m going to look at the Walthers line, but I also like the XD40 sub compact.. thanks for all your input !!! I hope that someday we will take our country BACK.. :smt023


Congrats! Wow, a CCW in California... Maybe there is hope after all. :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey congrats SuperMex. It took me 12 weeks here in gun friendly Florida.


Wow, and I thought 7 1/2 weeks in Id. was forever:smt082 :smt082


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

SuperMex said:


> "Oh Happy Days"!!!!
> Ladies & Gentlemen !!! Today I got my CCW !!! Yes in California.. & it took 8
> weeks to get my prints back. Are You suprised ?? I think that if I lived in LA, or San Francisco, the would have laugh me out of the city, and shot me for applying. Well I got $$$ to spin on a new weapon for carry, & I think that I have been brainwashed by Shipwreck, and I`m going to look at the Walthers line, but I also like the XD40 sub compact.. thanks for all your input !!! I hope that someday we will take our country BACK.. :smt023


Awesome. Going for mine in a month or two.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to the club!!!

Be safe.


W


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Are those cities like NYC? Can they write their own law that prevents concealed weapons?

Is your permit good in those sities? I mean, you have a CA permit...so we know they exist. Can you carry in SF or LA?


----------



## SuperMex (Jan 1, 2007)

As far as I know it is good in the whole state. In some areas, I wouldn`t go unless I was packing. That would be even in rest stops along the highway.:smt083


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! That's great. I have to brag now. I got my CCW in less than a week here in Montana.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:nutkick:


tnoisaw said:


> Wow! That's great. I have to brag now. I got my CCW in less than a week here in Montana.


:nutkick:


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

bangbang said:


> Are those cities like NYC? Can they write their own law that prevents concealed weapons?
> 
> Is your permit good in those sities? I mean, you have a CA permit...so we know they exist. Can you carry in SF or LA?


According to California State Law, the State-Issued CCW is valid in all jurisdictions.

San Francisco did try to ban handguns, but the CA Superior Court struck down the law.

From an NRA press release on the issue:



> On June 13, 2006, San Francisco Superior Court Judge James Warren struck down the San Francisco handgun ban, asserting that under California law local officials do not have the authority to ban firearms from law-abiding citizens.


----------

